# Another Amazing Beyonce Pic



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy!!


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Her butt's getting a bit too big.

I don't like being able to eat a meal off of a girls backside.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ahh man I would be all over that backside!!!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

DAM i swear id do anything 2 spend the night with her shes so dam banging!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know I can't stop lookin at that booty!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

caazi said:


> Her butt's getting a bit too big.










gotta love the jelly


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

i honestly think shes the hottest woman at this point in time...u agree or disagree


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I totally agree!!! Not only does she have the curves but her face is hot too!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Makoa84 is gonna get a warning








she's fu&*in hot though


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Guess it's just me, just don't like the big butts. She does look pretty hot though.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

You know thats like the only booty pic of her I could ever find!!! I wish she would take more lol!!!


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

is that fo real?
she does have nice curves though, damn bangin!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Nothin' wrong with a little ebony and ivory action


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

omg are her and jay-z still together...what a lucky ass biatch


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah they are still together. How in the hell can Jay-Z get that booty???


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i dont know...but i bet hes been hittin it from the back...what a lucky ass.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I would pay anything to hit that from the back too!!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

id let her sit on my face!


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

check these curves..... bangin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

shes probably next in line


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> id let her sit on my face!


 LOL So would I!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Haha when I see those Ashanti pics all I can remember was that thread posted a while go when she had no make-up on!!!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

hahah yea she looked like an ape.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Look at her calf....i think i see a nasty zit on it though


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

she is so disgusting it makes me want to puke.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

they LOOK hellla Nice would HIT IT anyday!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> she is so disgusting it makes me want to puke.


 Ha your one out of a million!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

LaZy said:


> they LOOK hellla Nice would HIT IT anyday!


 I would too, if by that you meant with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > they LOOK hellla Nice would HIT IT anyday!
> ...


 That's harsh!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > they LOOK hellla Nice would HIT IT anyday!
> ...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> Yeah they are still together. How in the hell can Jay-Z get that booty???


 $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!
thats how


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Makoa84 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they are still together. How in the hell can Jay-Z get that booty???
> ...


 Yeah but im sure she makes way more then him. You dont' see Jay-Z around that much!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

who cares...bottom line is jay-z is hittin those and we're not!!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

first off







Fake z......(Jay) 
beyonce looks dope ....I wanna see that other side of jewels dress.
and ashanti has sideburns........


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

thats a nice pic

does jewel have a nice body?

f*ck jayZ, the only dope song was big pimpin


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

caazi said:


> Guess it's just me, just don't like the big butts. She does look pretty hot though.


 you're not the only one. i don't like those big ass jello booties. beyonce and j-lo have too much donkey for my liking. give me a super athletic tight ass and legs girl and i'm in heaven. the face is key though, they have to be beautiful and j-lo and beyonce both have that









Joe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Genin said:


> caazi said:
> 
> 
> > Guess it's just me, just don't like the big butts. She does look pretty hot though.
> ...


 OOh man ...you are right .FACE is the key..........they can work on everything else..
Jewel has a hot body ..big hooters and a nice ass. Her teeth look like there throwing gang signs though .but she is still hot...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > caazi said:
> ...


 hahahhahaha gang signs

she gonna carve up yo dick


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah I like a nice face too....an natural kinda beauty...make ups fine but she hasta look good with out it too....seriously cruvey women are where its at!







Yeah athleatic chick look good too but if her coller bones are breaking the skin thats just not attractive to me....a few extra pounds and a good adatude is 100X better than a skinny bitch!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Asshanti





















GROSS!~

she should became a porn star... heh..

Beyonce = bootylisious!! yaa [email protected] [email protected] dat aZZ~


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

nice pix.keeping coming


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

still hard to believe that she is only 22


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Anyone else have pics they can add???


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

more pics?? yep :nod:


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

DAMN SHE IS PRETTY.................I CAN NEVER GET ENOUGH!!!


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

shes still wayyyyyyyy sexier than beyonce


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

both of them in my rotating fuzzy bed


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hell Yeah ...Halle Berry is way hotter.......


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah Berry is one fine woman!....monsters ball anyone.....


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> thats a nice pic
> 
> does jewel have a nice body?
> 
> f*ck jayZ, the only dope song was big pimpin


 wow...you either dont like hip or know absolutely nothing about it...jay-z had some of the best songs ever and they were way before big pimpin.







....and for the guy that said jay-z dont make that much money...he is the boss of rockafella records and has a shitload of other stuff like clothing lines, endorsements, etc....now im not sticking up for jay-z as i could care less ...but im just stating the facts.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I know about it and no offense but I really dont care about how much money he has or anything about him, He's still a BITCH.........


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

hahaha so true


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

helle berry is wicked hot.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> helle berry is wicked hot.


 uh hu


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

more beyonce??


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

do u want more beyonce???


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

nah, ill just end it with halle


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I like Beyonce cuz she has more booty. I luv my girls with big booties!!!


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> I like Beyonce cuz she has more booty. I luv my girls with big booties!!!


 beyonce;s booty really aint that great..she has nice diesel legs but if u look at the pics...her butt aint that round....i seen way better but she is still hot as hell...


----------

